# antena tv para coche



## siyu (Abr 14, 2007)

alguien podria ayudarme a hecerme una antena tv para el coche potente?,por que donde yo vivo hay poca señal


----------



## Alfgu (Abr 15, 2007)

Hola siyu, mas que antena lo mejor es un amplificador UHF, porque la antena por mucha ganancia que tenga no va ha hacer mucho, te expongo mi problema por el que tengo un amplificador en casa puesto que aunque viva en pleno centro de la ciudad de donde soy y es porque vivo rodeado de arboles (en un parque) y los bloques de viviendas cercanos al bloque donde vivo hacen de pantalla y no dejan pasar en condiciones la señal y eso que el repetidor le tengo a escasos 8 km de casa.
Es el mejor remedio, tienes unos cuantos por el foro que te pueden servir.


----------



## siyu (Abr 15, 2007)

gracias amigo lo buscare por el foro haber si lo veo


----------

